# Southwest: using credits and different name policy



## JackieD (Jan 25, 2011)

I struggled with the title of this.   Their policy was supposed to be changing starting January 28th regarding using credits for another person other than the name on the credit. I was scrambling to use mine before Jan. 27th.  Today I purchased a ticket using credits from my daughter's account for a ticket for my Mother in Law.  I had another question regarding my credits so I called.  I told the agent that I had to hurry to get my tickets due to the change in credit policy.  She said it has been extended (no definate date) because they are having programming issues (maybe they'll never figure it out  )  Anyway, I personally didn't want to put off my purchase and HOPE it never changed but she said company-wide there has been no announcements about a new date.....Don't count on it but it maybe it'll last a long time.


----------



## Robert D (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't understand what change they are making. I get tickets for my kids frequently and at times a friend using my awards.  Can't imagine they wouldn't let you do that.


----------



## bdemerchant (Jan 26, 2011)

_I get tickets for my kids frequently and at times a friend using my awards. Can't imagine they wouldn't let you do that._

Imagine it- that's exactly the change they were proposing to make


----------



## JackieD (Jan 26, 2011)

I am a total SWA newbie (only flown them once) but this pertains to when your booked flight has a price reduction and you receive a credit.  So I booked a flight on Dec. 12 and the price went down $25 per ticket Dec. 29th.  I rebooked my flight and received a $50 credit which I used on the flight yesterday for my MIL.  This is the part that is changing...the $50 credit will have to be used by the original names it was purchased for.  Hope this makes sense.

__________________


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't believe it has anything to do with award seats.

Here's the scenario where it's most applicable:

I book a flight for $300. I then cancel the flight and Southwest - as per their policy - gives me back the $300 in the form of a voucher, which I can use toward any Southwest flight for the next year.

In the past, I could apply that voucher toward any flight for any person.

Now, I can only apply it toward a flight by the same named party that was on the first ticket.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 26, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> I don't believe it has anything to do with award seats.
> 
> Here's the scenario where it's most applicable:
> 
> ...



This is exactly how I've interpreted the change.  No change to using award tickets, those can still be used for anyone.  It's just using the "credits" you get back for a fare reduction, or ticket change that results in a far reduction.  Those can only be used for the ticketed passenger.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 26, 2011)

That is correct!
If you do a booking for 4 people and receive a $100.00 credit for a fare reduction then you cannot use the entire 100.00 for a future ticket.  Each person who is on the original ticket will get their share....resulting in 25.00 each.

That stinks!!!!  

If we book to FL this spring (5 of us) and get a lower fare, come summer we wont be able to use the entire credit (2 of us), only our amount.
DD boyfriend doesnt have much vacation time, so his credit could be lost.

Now they wont even give you an extension for credits soon to expire unless you pay a $50.00 extension fee.   I just lost my credit from last January.  It was for 58.00 and there was no way I was paying 50.00 to get 8.00.

They used to be more relaxed with the rules before.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 26, 2011)

happybaby said:


> That is correct!
> If you do a booking for 4 people and receive a $100.00 credit for a fare reduction then you cannot use the entire 100.00 for a future ticket.  Each person who is on the original ticket will get their share....resulting in 25.00 each.
> 
> That stinks!!!!



Still better than most (if not all) of the other airlines.  No cost to make changes so it makes sense to do it even if the credit amount is really small.  And very easy to use the credits, again unlike other airlines.  I'm still happy. :whoopie:


----------



## mdurette (Jan 26, 2011)

bdemerchant said:


> _I get tickets for my kids frequently and at times a friend using my awards. Can't imagine they wouldn't let you do that._
> 
> Imagine it- that's exactly the change they were proposing to make




I think you are talking about two things.
Using your awards for other people is still ok.
It is using someone elses "credits - left over money from a cancelled or changed flight" that is changing.

Example:
If I cancel a flight and have $200 credit with SW to use in a year - I have to use it for me....can't use it for someone else.  This is the change.


----------



## buckbear (Jan 27, 2011)

You can use your "debit" card online and just have it drafted from your checking account. You can get a gift card for Southwest at any major grocery card and pay cash for it. Then you can use that gift card online to make the purchase for your ticket.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 27, 2011)

buckbear said:


> You can use your "debit" card online and just have it drafted from your checking account. You can get a gift card for Southwest at any major grocery card and pay cash for it. Then you can use that gift card online to make the purchase for your ticket.



What is the advantage to doing this?


----------

